# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Share your knowledge - IBM database related topics

## brad jones

DatabaseJournal is looking for a person to write an article within the topic area of databases with a focus on a topic related to IBM data/database technology. This should be an original tip, trick, or insight into a topic not already covered on the site. 

If you are working with IBM data / database technology and are interested in writing an article for the site, please contact me either here, or via email. If you connect via email, please include "IBM DBJ article" in the subject line. 

Thanks!

Brad! Jones
DBJ site manager

----------

